# eldon track



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello, I have a box full of old Eldon 1/32 scale track and was wondering if it is worth cleaning up to put it together. I had to make a power track so I am looking for one of these also. Or, should I just scrap it and buy a newer track.
Tony


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*keep it*

Eldon is pretty collectible these days. I would clean it up and keep it. The power track will be an easy find.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Eldon track...*

There are only 2 real problems with useing older style track like this.

1) most older styles of track (including Eldon) have a shallow slot when compared to newer track. Guides on many newer cars will have to be trimmed.

2) availability of the track can be a problem. It can be a real pain trying to find the one section you need to complete you layout...:freak: :lol:

But other than that, if you have it have fun and save the money for more cars...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

shlbsnake said:


> Hello, I have a box full of old Eldon 1/32 scale track and was wondering if it is worth cleaning up to put it together. I had to make a power track so I am looking for one of these also. Or, should I just scrap it and buy a newer track.
> Tony


Come on over here

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Eldon_Slot_Cars/

We can help you with any questions you might have, and you might find that one piece you were looking for!

Marty


----------

